# Syncro. calendrier Ipad vers Mac



## gaidgin (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis de syncro. de calendrier entre un ipad et mac. Je m'explique :

J'ai suivi la procédure apple via Itunes. Le résultat est en demi-teinte, la syncro du mac vers l'ipad fonctionne bien; mais pas de l'ipad vers le mac. 

Le compte utilisé est un compte skynet (proximus - Belgique), je ne peux modifier cela malheureusement. J'ai regardé les posts existants, je n'ai pas trouvé encore la solution qui convient.

Avez-vous une astuce ? Merci d'avance


----------

